# Starting a BBQ catering business



## ddog27 (Apr 10, 2005)

I have a question. For those of you that do catering full or part time, How did you get started? Did you use friends, church or something else? Also is it worth it to do this on a part time basis? Please share your stories with me! Thanks! 

 :star:


----------



## Woodman1 (Apr 10, 2005)

I'm using all of the above. It will be worth it if you don't _need_ to make money right away. If you are doing it for fun. I'm pressed for time right now, but will reply more later! Woodman


----------



## Jack W. (Apr 10, 2005)

I have a list of "clients" when I fire up the pits and want to make a few bucks to help out.  If needed I start at the top of the list and make some calls.   My cell phone stays pretty busy these days with requests for the next time I cook.  I call it "Custom Smoking."  I also have some catering clients that use me to cook proteins for them.  This keeps me from having to make all the sides and invest in all the equipment.  I like to use my cooker, not feed the masses coleslaw.


----------



## Captain Morgan (Apr 10, 2005)

I've done a little catering, mainly for friends and charities.  I found it was a heck of a lot of work, and your initial investment means you better do more than one or two a year to make a profit!  My main concern is the insurance which costs me 600 bucks a year......it takes more than one gig to cover that cost.......but I'd say it's worth it.  I heard of one guy who lost his house after getting sued.


----------



## Woodman1 (Apr 10, 2005)

I believe that "if you make a great product, the world will beat a path..." Is the area you are in currently saturated with BBQ ? Or, is it open for opportunity? Cook alot for folks for free when possible. I cook a butt or brisket several times a year for my apple wood supplier. He owns an orchard that offers hayrides in the fall. We might sell BBQ sandwiches this year!
 I brought free samples to the golf course for the GM and now I cook for their smaller outings and am cooking for the GM's 100 person wedding in November. I have 6 -8 jobs lined up for this summer and haven't really tried very hard!
 Cook good, safe, quality food. Be fun and interesting while you're doing it.And be prepared to answer a hundred qurestions from the men around at the cook!
 Call the food section of the local paper and get them to do an article on
BBQ and cooking. I plan to do that in both the local and Cleveland papers. I may write it myself ! Have business cards and menu's at any gig you do and give them out freell

Good luck! woody


----------



## Kloset BBQR (Apr 10, 2005)

Sounds like a great plan Woody! Best of luck to ya!


----------

